# Milwaukee Bucks vs. Golden State Warriors Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="6" width="100%"><h2>*Milwaukee Bucks (27-43, 20-14 home) 
vs.
Golden State Warriors (25-45, 11-25 away)*</h2>*---March 30th, 2005---*









*Bradley Center
Milwaukee, Wisconsin*</MARQUEE>

*Last Meeting:*
*Milwaukee* 117, *Golden State* *118*
--Game Recap--
--Box Score-- 
<h2>Starting Lineups:</h2>













































*PG: Maurice Williams 
SG: Michael Redd 
SF: Desmond Mason 
PF: Joe Smith 
C: Dan Gadzuric*

*Key Reserves:*
*





















*​*
SF: Toni Kukoc 
PF: Zaza Pachulia 
PG: Anthony Goldwire *​
*Versus:​*












































*PG: Baron Davis 
SG: Jason Richardson 
SF: Mike Dunleavy 
PF: Troy Murphy 
C: Adonal Foyle*

*Key Reserves:*






















*SG/SF: Mickael Pietrus
PG: Derek Fisher 
PF/C: Andris Biedrins*​*_________________________________________________*

*Key Matchup:​**Michael Redd versus Jason Richardson*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="RICHARDSON, JASON" TITLE="RICHARDSON, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/warriors/RICHARDSON, JASON.jpg">​


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Preview:​**When:* *7 p.m. Wednesday.*
*Where:* *Bradley Center.*
*Broadcasts:** TV - Fox Sports Net cable. Radio - WTMJ-AM (620).*

*About the Warriors:* *They rallied in the second half for a 108-100 victory over visiting New York on Monday night. That has been the Warriors' only game since they defeated Milwaukee in overtime Friday night on a buzzer-beating three-point shot by guard Derek Fisher. The Warriors have won five of their last six games.*

*Player to Watch:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DAVIS, BARON" TITLE="DAVIS, BARON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hornets/DAVIS, BARON.jpg">, *Warriors*
*He played his best game since joining the Warriors in their victory over New York, finishing with 33 points and nine assists. Davis sank six of nine shots, scored 13 points and handed out four assists in the third quarter, when Golden State turned the game in its favor. He has averaged 16.9 points and 6.9 assists since joining the Warriors.*

*The Series:*
*Golden State beat the Bucks, 118-117 in overtime, on Friday. The Bucks have won 19 of the last 22 games against Golden State in Milwaukee.*

*Numbers Game:*
*9-7: **Golden State's record since acquiring Davis.*

*15: **Dan Gadzuric's team-high double-doubles.*

*13-25:* *Milwaukee's record against teams with winning records.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*The Bucks can not extend this losing streak to 7 games, especially against a beatable team....I say we win, but it won't be pretty....if we lose this one, I want to see the reactions of the JS writers....they really haven't expressed their feelings about what should happen this offseason....

90 Bucks
86 Warriors*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Very nice layout. It's a shame that people don't post here enough to appreciate it. 

I think the Bucks might have a chance to win this one. But, Golden State has been playing pretty well since they got Baron Davis. It will be a tough game, but I have a feeling the Bucks losing will extend to eight games, Golden State is playing too well right now to lose to a team of this calibre right now. If the Bucks somehow manage to defend the awesome backcourt of the Warriors then I think the game is theirs, but they have had trouble with perimeter defense all season so it could get ugly.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Nice game thread. The pictures scroll in from the side, which is cool. Unfortunately I think the Warriors will win this game. 

GS - 95
Mil - 90


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Yeah...MADD props on the site. Other teams' sites could learn a thing or 2 from you guys.

That being said, B-Diddy and the Boyz from da Bay are taking this one. Beatable team? The Warriors are a different beast since Baron's joined the team. A win tonight will give the Warriors their first 10-win month in over a decade. Warriors fans are ESTATIC for that. I'm sure the team will be too.

Warriors 113
Bucks 101


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

bruindre said:


> Yeah...MADD props on the site. Other teams' sites could learn a thing or 2 from you guys.
> 
> That being said, B-Diddy and the Boyz from da Bay are taking this one. Beatable team? The Warriors are a different beast since Baron's joined the team. A win tonight will give the Warriors their first 10-win month in over a decade. Warriors fans are ESTATIC for that. I'm sure the team will be too.
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the props on the forum!!! I just hope you are wrong with your prediction :biggrin: *


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Halftime Report​ *
*Bucks down 60-52 at the Half
Michael Redd leads the Bucks with 16 points, Troy Murphy leads the Warriors with 16. Maurice Williams has 12 points and 6 assists, while his counterpart Baron Davis has 6 points and 11 assists...

Hopefully we can pull this one out!!!*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Derek Fisher is a Buck Killer....he beats the buzzer again, this time at the end of the 3rd....84-81 Warriors Lead.....LETS GO BUCKS!*


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Baron Davis is probably a top 3 pg in the league when healthy...the warrios will be a playoff team next year...If they didnt sign foyle or fisher to those terrible contracts I think that the warrior would be one of those teams that other ppl would envy...Unfortunately Chris Mullin is not as good a gm as he was a player.. Anyways , nice game by the warriors today, they will be a special team if davis stays healthy


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Golden State has been hot lately, and they've won 6 of their last 7, including tonight...I think next year might finally be the year that their rebuilding process gets them somewhere.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Warriors almost blew it at the end.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

So, Warriors won?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

SpursFan16 said:


> So, Warriors won?


*yes...Warriors won........*



> *MILWAUKEE (AP)* -- Golden State forward Mickael Pietrus is on a roll lately, and he gives all the credit to new teammate Baron Davis.
> 
> Pietrus scored 21 points off the bench Wednesday night, his fourth straight game in double figures, to help the Warriors to a 113-109 victory over the Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> ...


Full ESPN Recap


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Player of the Game: 
They say Golden State has been a totally different team since acquiring guard Baron Davis, and he turned in a stellar effort in dismantling the Bucks. "It's what he's been doing all year," said coach Mike Montgomery. "He had 11 assists at half and we rested him a little at the end. He is awfully strong and we've been able to post him up."

Play of the Game: 
In the fourth quarter, Golden State's Jason Richardson blocked a shot by Erick Strickland, saved the ball from going out of bounds, then took off and filled the lane on the fast break. Davis lobbed the ball to Richardson at the rim for a dunk and a 102-96 lead with 4:55 remaining.

Off the Bench:
Warriors guard Derek Fisher, who sank a game-winning three-pointer at the buzzer in the overtime victory over Milwaukee last week in Oakland, made a buzzer-beating three-pointer at the end of the third quarter to give the Warriors an 84-81 lead.

Statistics Sheet:
 The Bucks (six) and Warriors (five) tied an NBA record for fewest combined turnovers in a game. Dallas and New Jersey set the mark of 11 on Jan. 20, 2004.*


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Not a bad loss at all, the Warriors are going to be a damn good team next year. I have a question for Buck fans: Would you rather lose and get the top pick or would you rather make a desperate run at the eighth spot?


----------



## RPGMan (Mar 31, 2005)

The Baron is back and he's hot again. Bucks may as well as start fighting for a good draft pick, youve got nice talent, a good draft can put you over the top. The warriors are just too hot right now winning 6 of their last 7 with B Diddy.


----------

